# News - Street Fighter 4: Street Fighter 4 Gewinnspiel: PC-Spiele, Blu-rays und T-Shirts abstauben



## System (20. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,690408


----------



## Cornholio04 (20. Juli 2009)

Meins!


----------



## slaindevil (20. Juli 2009)

Okay, ihr wollt nen Kommentar, ich kriegt einen Kommentar


----------



## Odnetnin (20. Juli 2009)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## tanertaner (20. Juli 2009)

Möchte am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen!


----------



## barrtuc (20. Juli 2009)

Gewinnspiele sind toll


----------



## BlackDead (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Als Street Fighter 4 Fan muss ich natürlich auch einen Kommentar hinterlassen.
Aber irgendwie wäre mir eine Chun Li Figur lieber als der Chun Li Film.


----------



## LettnerP (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

street fighter 4 ist genial


----------



## evil_tigga (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Isch bin die Dabeiischkeit!!!


----------



## ExeCuter (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Die Combos gefallen natürlich am besten, ein schönes Beat'em Up, um die Freundin mal richtig fertig zu machen!!!


----------



## angel_2003 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Jop, gutes Spiel


----------



## neonskull (20. Juli 2009)

System am 20.07.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich würde ja echt gerne das Spiel gewinnen


----------



## Q20 (20. Juli 2009)

ich finde es gut, dass die Serie wieder neu aufgelegt wurde. Auf der 360 spielt sichs richtig gut


----------



## Exar-K (20. Juli 2009)

Während das Spiel viel Lob bekommen hat, soll der Film ja ganz großer Käse sein.


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (20. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es zusätzlich mit einem dieser äußerst schwer zu ergatternden SF 4 Gamepads als Hauptpreis?


----------



## mordenkain (20. Juli 2009)

Es war auch endlich mal an der Zeit, dass wieder ein Street-Fighter-Spiel kommt


----------



## NoVA7 (20. Juli 2009)

ich finde das spiel richtig klasse. bin gerade dabei so viel wie möglich frei zu schalten !


----------



## Oelf (20. Juli 2009)

das spiel hab ich schon, der film soll mist sein also würde ich mich über ein t-shirt freuen


----------



## Bhim (20. Juli 2009)

Ein würdiger Nachfolger für das gute alte SFII. Macht viel Spaß, auf in den Lostopf.^^


----------



## Onkel_B (20. Juli 2009)

Da das ganze schonmal positiv geklappt hat, probiers ichs doch nochmal


----------



## NinjaWursti (20. Juli 2009)

Das wollt ich mir eigentlich kaufen, aber gewinnen wär noch besser


----------



## KleinerGott (20. Juli 2009)

Das Spiel zu gewinnen wäre schon sehr schön


----------



## trym (20. Juli 2009)

need street fighter :>


----------



## DaSchneida (20. Juli 2009)

Der Grafikstil des Spiels ist einfach klasse! Allein der rechtfertigt schon den Kauf.


----------



## Achilles2k (20. Juli 2009)

jau gewinnen ist immer besser als kaufen  Also ab in den Lostopf


----------



## Bensta (20. Juli 2009)

Hadooken ftw


----------



## evilitchy (20. Juli 2009)

Omg Spiel gewinnen für Spam ? Wenn da nicht Träume wahr werden


----------



## jakobramm (20. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mir nur für dieses Spiel nen Controller kaufen. Ich liebe die Street Figther Spiele!


----------



## TueTueTue (20. Juli 2009)

Jawoll, da bin ich dabei


----------



## stockduck (20. Juli 2009)

I was here


----------



## Darlow (20. Juli 2009)

Gewinnspiel? *mitmach*


----------



## Taaketroll (20. Juli 2009)

Was gratis bekommen? Super!


----------



## reckonstar (20. Juli 2009)

Naja probieren kann man es ja mal


----------



## EraDKtor (20. Juli 2009)

I fought Bison and all I got was this lousy t-shirt!


----------



## Braanan (20. Juli 2009)

Kennt eigentlich noch einer das Orginal Streetfighter?


----------



## Kaelthalas (20. Juli 2009)

That's one small step for man; one giant leap for mankind!


----------



## crackajack (20. Juli 2009)

Yeah, ein Spam-Gewinnspiel. Das schaff ich auch.


----------



## GothicJo3 (20. Juli 2009)

sign


----------



## Locky (20. Juli 2009)

Da bin ich doch auch mal dabei


----------



## Crwlng (20. Juli 2009)

Ich auch!


----------



## Skulplayer (20. Juli 2009)

W to the in !


----------



## HurricaneT (20. Juli 2009)

Da bin ich doch auch mal glatt dabei Street fighter is einfach nur Kult


----------



## Moench (20. Juli 2009)

Son Shirt wär schon schnatz!


----------



## zwader (20. Juli 2009)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## seech (20. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte ein T-Shirt.


----------



## ckone10 (20. Juli 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## ComancheMan (20. Juli 2009)

Kommentar! 
Cooles Spiel.


----------



## little_dwarf_pachur (20. Juli 2009)

Pieps!


----------



## wOJ (20. Juli 2009)

Ich will.... ich will.....


----------



## UTSky (20. Juli 2009)

3 2 1  meins


----------



## mischtop (20. Juli 2009)

Supi, ich hätte gern einmal alles


----------



## DeWulf (20. Juli 2009)

Hadouken!


----------



## Bereriel (20. Juli 2009)

*Meld*


----------



## elcapone05 (20. Juli 2009)

auf, dass das Los entscheidet xD


----------



## venceremosTP (20. Juli 2009)

i am the red cyclon 

es lebe zangief 

ultimate

atomic









buster


----------



## Mario220177 (20. Juli 2009)

Da mach ich doch mal mit!!!


----------



## VanChillord (20. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch!!!


----------



## R0x0R (20. Juli 2009)

da bin ich doch glatt dabei


----------



## Learchus (20. Juli 2009)

Ja aber gerne!


----------



## B27 (20. Juli 2009)

Ich will bitte auch was gewinnen!


----------



## Anubis1 (20. Juli 2009)

wenns schon so einfach ist...


----------



## matgeh (20. Juli 2009)

Dabei


----------



## MaSTeR_2k3 (20. Juli 2009)

Haidouken!!!!!! =D


----------



## poisoned (20. Juli 2009)

allet meins.


----------



## Josua1985 (20. Juli 2009)

Ja coole sache.
http://www.pcaction.de/Are-you-KenU/Fun/article/view/259/


----------



## kleinert (20. Juli 2009)

...und ab in die Lostrommel


----------



## PipoTehWarrior (20. Juli 2009)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Erich-Zann (20. Juli 2009)

Ab in die Lostrommel...


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juli 2009)

Einmal Cammy zum Mitnehmen bitte.


----------



## ShadowRAM (20. Juli 2009)

Yo! Auch ich bin dabei!


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (20. Juli 2009)

einmal alles zum mitnehmen pls


----------



## Fraiser_ (20. Juli 2009)

... und abgestaubt  Endlich mal ein Prügelspiel für PC.


----------



## Slarti (20. Juli 2009)

Will auch!


----------



## muhdochmal (20. Juli 2009)

olympischer gedanke ftw!!


----------



## Dragon-On-A-Leash (20. Juli 2009)

Na wenn das nichts ist... Bin auch dabei.


----------



## SilentBat (20. Juli 2009)

Kwon Ho ist tot - es lebe Street Fighter 4!


----------



## Vidder (20. Juli 2009)

FIGHT!


----------



## aggrofighter11 (20. Juli 2009)

Bin Dabei!!!


----------



## wooooohooooo (20. Juli 2009)

Hadouken!..


----------



## dizzee (20. Juli 2009)

Tiger-Uppercut!!!


----------



## bumi (20. Juli 2009)

Worum gehts hier überhaupt? All diese Kommentare verwirren mich


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (20. Juli 2009)

Uoh, habe will ^^ - das letzte was ich derart gespielt habe war gleub ich Tekken 2 aufder PS.


----------



## Q20 (20. Juli 2009)

Schön das es da eine Neuauflage gibt. Auf der 360 machts richtig gute Laune.


----------



## loener (20. Juli 2009)

immer her damit


----------



## devilsche (20. Juli 2009)

yeah  das ist heute genauso genial, wie damals aufm SNES 

hatte es bisher nur mal für 2 tae aus der videothek


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. Juli 2009)

ab gehts


----------



## DerKurde (20. Juli 2009)

Blub


----------



## OrderOfDarkness (20. Juli 2009)

also das spiel hab ich schon für ps3, aber n tshirt oder die bluray könnt ich noch gebrauchen


----------



## Andi2008 (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich will auch ein Street Fighter 4 PC-Spiel!
Immer her damit.


----------



## ichwars83 (20. Juli 2009)

Wird mal Zeit das ein neue Street Fighter teil raus kommt. Die Grafik macht auch was her...und ist aber zum Glück stark an frühere teile.
An einem der Preise wäre ich auch interessiert...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Juli 2009)

*mitmach*


----------



## konihan (20. Juli 2009)

Yippikayey! Ein SF4 T-Shirt wäre so geil


----------



## Stroiner (20. Juli 2009)

die blu-ray wäre für mich auch interessant


----------



## DarkSephiroth (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, Street Fighter IV! Immer nur her damit.


----------



## spex65 (20. Juli 2009)

1x SF IV bitte


----------



## Nihiletex (20. Juli 2009)

Immer her damit, damit ich auch morgen noch kräftig zuschlagen kann. (Rein virtuell, versteht sich)


----------



## Kimonex (20. Juli 2009)

Ja gerne, Gewinnspiele sind immer was feines.


----------



## Nubie2001 (20. Juli 2009)

super gewinnspiel


----------



## Fuffy (20. Juli 2009)

Nubie2001 am 20.07.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> super gewinnspiel



/signed und dabei!


----------



## seb36 (20. Juli 2009)

So, da isser ! ( der Kommentar)


----------



## s04mon (20. Juli 2009)

JOJO....bitte schenkt mir street fighter 4


----------



## anopheles5 (20. Juli 2009)

Schmerzen fühlen heist leben !


----------



## frager (20. Juli 2009)

Alles klar her damit.


----------



## diego55 (20. Juli 2009)

Schöne Idee. SF4 fehlt mir nun noch.


----------



## Mikrovilli (20. Juli 2009)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Apocal1pso (20. Juli 2009)

Muss... Preis... haben.


----------



## faanta (20. Juli 2009)

haben will!


----------



## profjoy (20. Juli 2009)

Möcht auch gewinnen!


----------



## Clap (20. Juli 2009)

me ²


----------



## Kissaki0 (20. Juli 2009)

Geiles Spiel, bräucht ich nur noch ein Gamepad.
Die PC Umsetzung ist nämlich, gelinde gesagt, eine beschissene Konsolenumsetzung.
Merkt man dem Spiel an.
Trotzdem würd ichs gern mal richtig spielen.


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Juli 2009)

Psycho Crusher


----------



## mephusio (20. Juli 2009)

Hiermit schmeiße ich auch einen Hadouken in den Lostopf 

Mit der Tastatur soll man angeblich gewisseVorteile haben, da manche Kombos einfach auf eine taste gelegt werden...

Achja, Viel Glück!


----------



## ahdiedas (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Tröt, ich will gewinnnen


----------



## M1988player (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ich auch ^^


----------



## judit1 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

möchte auch gewinnen, schöne Pakete!


----------



## greenredhohi (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

I`ll be back!


----------



## MaxLeDachs (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Random Post


----------



## T-Offline (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

da sind wa dabei das ist priiima.....


----------



## motc1 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Dann schreib ich mich hier auch mal rein. Shoryuken!


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

juhuuu hier kommt der gewinner!


----------



## tr00pa (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

eingetragen


----------



## Bell1138 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich gewinne eh nie was, probiere es aber immer wieder


----------



## Herms (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

kommentar


----------



## hadesmurderer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

kommentar²


----------



## n3oka (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn ich groß bin, werd ich Feuerwehrmann!


----------



## DarkAngel4711 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Sinnloser Kommentar 999


----------



## TohKlidan (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ich mach auch mit


----------



## osii818 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter haben will =D


----------



## BlackStorm17 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ich mach dann mal nen kommentar


----------



## wanosavr (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter ist top


----------



## movieaddict (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

naja der Film soll ja schön schrottig sein. aber das Spiel wär cool


----------



## sharkthorn (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, SF4 zu bekommen wäre cool


----------



## deborah (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Au , da gibs nicht nur auf die Nüsse, auch einiges von pcgames, ist doch klar.


----------



## haudi31 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter ftw! 
Mal guggen wie das spiel so ist.


----------



## SpongeFAB (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

*kommentier*


----------



## tobide1981 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Round one: FIGHT!!!


----------



## Venne766 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Oh ja, das Game würde ich gern gewinnen


----------



## Cl0n3 (20. Juli 2009)

Ein Kumpel jammert mir auch schon die Ohren voll, ich soll es mir doch kaufen.
Na vielleicht gewinne ich ja    dann bekommt er online was auf die Mütze


----------



## lienchen123 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Möchte doch soooo gerne mal gewinnen


----------



## babber-gandalf (20. Juli 2009)

Wie läuft denn der Online-Modus?
Die letzten Spiele waren enttäuschend für mich, was Online-Modus angeht:
PES-2009 ist wegen Lags unspielbar und bei der PC Fassung von Virtua Tennis 2009 gab es keinen Online-Modus, obwohl der überall groß beworbenen wurde (nur die PC-Version hat ihn halt nicht).

Die Benchmark-Demo von Streetfighter lief übrigens einwandfrei auf AMD 4850e (2x 2,5Ghz),  4850 ATI, 4 Gb DDR2-800 Dual auf 1680x1050 alles auf max.


----------



## Schusselchen (20. Juli 2009)

dummdidumm und tralala


----------



## Pistolpaul (20. Juli 2009)

extra angemeldet damit ich was abstaub
hoffentlich lohnt die mühe


----------



## ASuB (20. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Phary (20. Juli 2009)

Juhuu ich bekomm ein T-Shirt!!!


----------



## Thorismund (20. Juli 2009)

na dann will ich doch auch mal mein glück versuchen


----------



## Reymundo (20. Juli 2009)

Fighter Fighter tralala
Street Figther 4 ist endlich da

ich erinner mich noch an den ersten Teil
auf meiner ersten Konsole dem SNES das ging Steil

drum wünsch ich mir vom pc games hier
den 4ten Teil von diesem Spiel

damit ich mich schön kloppen kann
hängt noch ein tolles shirt dran XD

hf und gl allen 

have a nice day


----------



## SiNisTroN (20. Juli 2009)

hrmpf - gestern hab ichs aus england bestellt =/
vielleicht rkrieg ich ja was anderes


----------



## thurius (20. Juli 2009)

hey vielleicht hab ich hier mal die chance zu gewinnen


----------



## r0k81 (20. Juli 2009)

push ))


----------



## UTDARKCTF (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde eins nehmen !  )


----------



## TheHexer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde ein T-Shirt nehmen!


----------



## Painmaker (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

wär nett... mal was zu gewinnen... schon fürs Kind...


----------



## L33t (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Würde mich auch gerne beschenken lassen


----------



## Brokensword (20. Juli 2009)

Hadoken!!!

(bringt aber nix weil ich meine Signatur net ändern kann und somit die Einstellungen meines Profils nicht gespeichert werden............wegen Signaturfehler   )


----------



## RazorX (20. Juli 2009)

Need


----------



## dererleuchter (20. Juli 2009)

Jo, das nenne ich aber mal ein paar schöne Gewinne, die man abstauben kann. Das PC Spiel muss klasse sein und der Film auch, zumindest für Fans von Street Fighter!


----------



## Swat4 (20. Juli 2009)

haben will !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spot112 (20. Juli 2009)

I have to train harder!


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (20. Juli 2009)

Hadoken!!! hab jetzt auch nen blu-ray lafuwerk :p

PS.: Sonic BOom


----------



## donmarco (20. Juli 2009)

Street Fighter 4 wäre nett


----------



## purzel81 (20. Juli 2009)

herlich Bison auf dem PC eins auf die Mütze geben!!!


----------



## DonMuggi (20. Juli 2009)

hm


----------



## MarcAnton (20. Juli 2009)

Hab Street Fighter schon immer gemocht. Besonders die alten teil auf dem SNES und die Anime-Serie.


----------



## R4p70r (20. Juli 2009)

Shoryuken!


----------



## MRMN (20. Juli 2009)

*wirft Zettel in den Lostopf*


----------



## conrad-b-hart (20. Juli 2009)

Fight!


----------



## neroone10 (20. Juli 2009)

das fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung der beat em ups.
liebe grüße


----------



## threeforces (20. Juli 2009)

Mitmachen will!!!


----------



## AlphaZen (20. Juli 2009)

Mitte August? Bis dahin hab ichs mir doch schon lange selber gekauft. 

*Zettel einwerf*

Btw., der Film kommt also nicht in die Kinos? Schade drum. 

Gibts auch Fotos von den T-Shirts?


----------



## madace77 (20. Juli 2009)

Mag zwar MK mehr, aber SF ist auch ok.


----------



## pwnZor (20. Juli 2009)

hab bisher nix gutes von dem Film gehört. Da rockt das Spiel eben um einiges mehr.


----------



## Ressless (20. Juli 2009)

Es gibt n Coolen Comic.
Ken geht zu Ryu und sagt: 
"Hey Ryu, its me!"
und Ryu macht die ganze Zeit den Hadoken auf ihn und sagt:
"AreyouKen, AreyouKen!"

Aussprechen ^^ dann versteht man den Wortzwitz

Das ganze geht weiter mit "SureYouKen!" ^^


----------



## DocMartens (20. Juli 2009)

in der neuen PCG steht das man die Arcade Sticks der PS3 sowie den der Xbox PROBLEMLOS am PC betreiben kann. das stimmt leider nicht! habe mich auf PCG verlassen und mir den PS3 Special Edition Stick (Weiss) geholt und ihn nicht ans laufen bekommen. er wurde als Wired Stick 8838 erkannt und hat nicht auf tastendruck eingabe reagiert. hab sämtliche programme und treiber ausprobiert aber nichts hat geholfen. soweit ich weiß soll man die PS3 version mit einem USB Controller (USB 1.1!) der einen VIA chipsatz hat zum laufen bringen. mit Nvidia chipsatz scheint er sich grundsätzlich quer zu stellen.

habe mir dann die Tournament Edition (XBOX!) einfliegen lassen und siehe da - dieser wird sofort problemlos als street fighter tournament edition stick erkannt und reagiert wunderbar auf tastendruck. absolut geniales teil! also wer sich überlegt einen solchen stick zu kaufen sollte UNBEDINGT die XBOX variante nehmen!


----------



## Duath (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte gerne das T-Shirt, weil ich das Spiel schon hab und 50h gespielt hab   .


----------



## DerMack (20. Juli 2009)

Ich nehm alles!


----------



## DerMack (20. Juli 2009)

Ich nehm alles!
Doppelt hält besser, nee spaß, war unbeabsichtigt.


----------



## Prodator (20. Juli 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist Street Fighter ein geiles Spiel und wird es immer bleiben keine Frage!!! Würd mich echt über ein Gewinn freuen wie viele andere hier naja Grus an ALLE und Viel Glück beim gewinnen! 

Mfg Prodator


----------



## Sven89 (21. Juli 2009)

dann geben wir doch mal nen kommentar ab


----------



## fsm (21. Juli 2009)

pppfffffffrrrrrrrrrrrt...

hoppla


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

.


----------



## ismirschlecht (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Alles fit!


----------



## x7h3r1pp4x (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

do simma dabei!!


----------



## drexen (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

na da bin ich doch auch dabei!


----------



## Spoon84 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

dito


----------



## Goko (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Sowas ist toll


----------



## Aressar (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Solche Gewinnspielkonditionen mag ich: Minimaler Input und mit viel Glück ein ordentlicher Output


----------



## Zelluloid (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Jetzt geht`s rund mit dem jungen Hund!  Scoobydoobydoo!!!


----------



## darkman83 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Da bin ich dabei, das ist priima........


----------



## Maze8888 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter ist doch einfach nur klasse ich glaube ich hole mir meinen Snes raus und spiele nochmal das orginal Street fighter 2


----------



## KatieKen (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter 2 war das mMn beste SF-Game aller Zeiten, dennoch freue ich mich auf Teil 4, wobei ich denke, dass es an einer Konsole wie der PS3, die ich mir in einer Woche bestellen werde, besser zu spielen ist.


----------



## Brotkruemel (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde mich freuen SF4 gegen meinen Bruder am PC zu zocken!


----------



## MandaloreMick (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Möb


----------



## JohnCarpenter (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hey, bessere Chancen, als beim Lotto!


----------



## lirk (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter 4 -
oft kopiert nie erreicht.
Macht einfach Laune!


----------



## bingoingo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Streetfighter 4 I NEED IT


----------



## Kello1 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Auh ja, tolles Spiel, tolles Ding, muss man aben.


----------



## EinEskimo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Meins.


----------



## lars92 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Da sag ich doch nicht nein!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hoffentlich gewinne ich, spiele seit Ewigkeiten immernoch Super Streetfighter 2: The New Challengers auf dem SNES, habe mir SF4 aber bisher noch nicht gekauft, da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, ob per Steam und ohne Securom, allerdings auch ohne DVD und Handbuch, oder die Ladenversion mit DVD und Handbuch aber auch mit Securom. 
Wenn ich es kostenlos gewinnen würde, wäre die entscheidung eifnacher


----------



## BlackBurn85 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter 4 best beat em up !!


----------



## xXpsychoXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

auf jeden mach ich mit ich liebe street fighter damit bin ich aufgewachsen XD


----------



## Instinct2009 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Cool, will ich haben.


----------



## Figkregh (25. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Spielt Jean-Claude van Damme auch wieder im Film mit? Die Hauptrolle ist ihm doch wie auf den Leib geschnitten..
Ansonsten könnte ich mir Steven Seagal als Bison und Ralf Möller als Zangief  vorstellen  .


----------



## LTrain (26. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Super Duber Gewinnspiel Mania.

Geil-O-Matic.


----------



## TrenorSedey (26. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe ich gewinne das SF4 Game...ich spiel noch immer SF2   xD


----------



## TrenorSedey (26. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe, ich gewinne das SF4 Game...denn ich zock noch immer SF2 und noch immer begeistert! xD


----------



## TrenorSedey (26. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe, ich gewinne das SF4 Game...ich zocke noch heute SF2 und bin immer noch begeistert! xD


----------



## snuff-machinery (26. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

es gibt nichts besseres als streetfighter xD


----------



## wilo (26. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Kommentar hinterlassen.

Street Fighter 4 ist seit langem mal wieder ein Beat em Up auf das ich mich freue.


----------



## Blade7772 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Die ganze SF-Reihe ist absolut genial!!!


----------



## Lyn0x (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Streetfighter rockt die Hütte, hate bisher nur noch keine Kohle um es mir zuzulegen.

Vielleicht hab ich ja hier Glück


----------



## AlPippo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ist bestimmt Lustig das game - hätte ich mal lust zu zocken.


----------



## noskilla (1. August 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter ist Kult pur


----------



## Rika19 (2. August 2009)

*AW:*

endlich mal wieder ein neues spiel.freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## jabberwocky666 (2. August 2009)

*AW:*

Nach wie vor eines der besten Games überhaupt!


----------



## conmad (2. August 2009)

*AW:*

Total cooles Game!


----------



## stummel2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin mit Street Fighter aufgewachsen und   bin noch immer ein Fan  
es ist einfach ^^ Kult ^^ pur und die echt typischen Sounds leben immer noch  ;o)


----------



## buliman12 (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter ist einfach KULT!


----------



## thunder286 (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

film ist klasse, hab ihn schon ausgeliehen! wäre cool, hätt ich den original hier


----------



## streetparade (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Klasse gewinn wie immer sensationell und gerne zu mir mit dem dingens


----------



## hoppel1 (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Biite zu mir  Lets fight !!!


----------



## fricki2000 (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Street Fighter ist der Hit.
Würd gern nen Preis abstauben


----------



## Puggy (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hätte gerne das PC Spiel zu Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Heerdtie (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Oh ja, das Spiel ist was für mich


----------



## roserosenrot (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Das muss ich haben!! Toller Preis!!


----------



## Waldelfchen (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees, der absolute Hammer!


----------



## Stilgar (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

*HAAAAAABENWILL*


----------



## Freiwelt (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

So ein geiler Preis, Das will ich haben


----------



## Domimon (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Tolles Spiel, das möchte ich gerne gewinnen!


----------



## ticktick (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

ein toller Gewinn


----------



## Smartinchen (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Tolle Aktion. Möchte gerne gewinnen!


----------



## Bitchler (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

GEIL!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrissie60 (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Kommentar )


----------



## weissmagier (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Kenne schon die ganz alten Teile vom SNES...einfach super die Spiele.


----------



## carry73 (13. August 2009)

*AW:*

Wär zu schön, wenn ich das gewinnen würde


----------



## Basti73 (14. August 2009)

*AW:*

Super Gewinne


----------



## goeddi (14. August 2009)

*AW:*

Salve Fortuna


----------



## Klarida (14. August 2009)

*AW:*

Würde gern gewinnen


----------



## Jabroni (14. August 2009)

*AW:*

Hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## hergozza (14. August 2009)

*AW:*

Haben wollen


----------



## Wolvoda (14. August 2009)

*AW:*

Das wäre mal ein absolut brauchbarer Gewinn für mich , damit ich mich im Uralub nicht zu Tode langweile >


----------



## Glueckskekslein (14. August 2009)

*AW:*

Das haette ich sehr gerne!


----------



## jabberwocky666 (15. August 2009)

*AW:*

Bestimmt ein super Game - zumindest lassen das die Vorgänger hoffen!


----------



## Killerfrettchen (15. August 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe gerade die Welt der PC Spiele entdeckt,also wäre es schön das Spiel zu haben


----------



## sam1eagle2fox3 (15. August 2009)

*AW:*

Klar, dass ich das Spiel für umsonst haben möche


----------



## chroom2009 (15. August 2009)

*AW:*

Tolles Spiel! Ideal für mich!


----------



## joecooly (15. August 2009)

*AW:*

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion. Ich würde mich sehr über das Spiel freuen. Sonnige Grüße


----------



## ratte77 (15. August 2009)

*AW:*

Super game könnte ich sehr gut gebrauchen


----------

